# 38 Special



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

Here is one of my latest. I haven't posted any in awhile, so I wanted to show what I've been up to. This is a working model that is intended to be functional more than just artwork. I did get carried away with the logo's on it, but I was exploring how much "Bill board" space there is on this rod for putting decals on...we aren't used to much more than 2" by 1/2" at a time! 
I called the reel the "38Special" because it is an old Curado 201B38 (yes the old green ones). This geared down model is slow to crank, but the drag washers are on the other side of the gears from the spool...so it multiplies the drag pressure..this reel runs aroun 13 lbs compared to 10 - 11 for Curados....approaching small Calcuttas drag presssures (it has a Calcutta handle on it too which is larger).
The rod is a 7' Crank Bait medium action with spiral wraped micro's (down to 4's). The pic of the guide shows 30lb braid running through it. The handle is a foam composite of my own design and the paint is House of Kolor and Duracoat.
The CQR is for Coastal Quest Rods and that is my new "Spiral Micro" logo....

I usually have the rod with me down at FTU if you want to see it...stop by!

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Raymond Adams (Apr 17, 2008)

Way cool Terry. Love the handle work!


----------



## OwenD (Mar 31, 2008)

Looks like some time went into the ergonomics of that.
Is that an abrasive material in the palm rest?


----------



## mlv (Oct 12, 2007)

That's cool Terry !!....:dance:





ML...:texasflag


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

CQR rods available? love the handle design


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Very, very cool Terry. Out on the fringe again. lol. Is that the Duracoat on the blank? How does it do in a high flex location? Curado 201, left hander. I'm surprised more people don't use L-hand baitcasters. Nobody thinks a L-hand spinner is odd. One advantage would be not having to change hands after a cast. Sorta looks like you shaped the grip with a lefty in mind. Again, very nice and Jerry just thinks the colors are perfect.







Later,,,Jim.


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

Thanks everyone! Good to hear from you MLV!
Owen, I would call it more of a non-skid than abrasive surface. The expoxied finish actually is not slick...even when wet, but I wanted to experiment with some different materials where the heel of your hand sets. The purpose of the berm is to give you a place to firmly plant the heel of your hand for maximum leverage in a fight. I can apply more pressure with that handle without using my forefinger and thumb than I can with a traditional round handle where the only way to hang on is by grip pressure. The well in the back half of the handle is designed to fit the forearm perfectly giving you a real tool to apply power without wearing yourself out.

Nwilkens...yes they are available...just pm me..

Jim, the Duracoat is the Silver color which is on the reel frame, rod, and on the handle...then everything was covered with Duracoat Clear...and yes ...it's very flexible and tuff!

The left handed reel works perfect for me and my wife..I am right handed, but configuration, I never have to switch hands...cast and crank with out hesitations or switching...it also leaves the power of the rod in your stronger arm.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

I'm a right hander that's a big fan of lefty casting reels too. As a kid I started fishing with a spinning rod and learned to cast, reel, work a lure with the rod in the right and crank with the left. My right arm is also stronger than my left. It handles a fish on the rod better than the left. 

I think the "left" hand reels are really for right handed people... I wish all of my casting reels where lefties, especially the surf reels where my left arm gets worn out too quick on large fish. I have about 50 old ambassadeurs but 90% of them have handles on the wrong side.. )-:}


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Terry an outstanding combination of art and function and is even more impresive in person, but your still standing on the wrong side of the reel ;-)


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

Killer as always,Terry. I like the transitions on reel seat. The epoxy ramps look smooth... It doesn't get much more custom than that!


----------



## sandyd (Mar 31, 2008)

Terry nice piece of workk there. I do wonder where you have the time to come up with these ideas and then I realise another person who has a wife to do the work. keep them coming.


----------



## abz400 (Nov 3, 2008)

thats really a work of art.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

WOW!! As Jim said, you're back out on the fringe, and it's great to see you posting your work again. Unlike some Ags, I've learned to live live w/ "alittle" burnt orange. LOTS of time, thought, and talent went into this one, and it shows!
Jerry


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

Wow, thanks everyone for the kind words. Actually this one didn't take as long to do as some of the others as I am geting more focused on what the outcome will be and how I want it. This is the first with a geometric paintjob instead of organic......it is starting to look a little "NASCAR"ish though...lol...I actually felt a little corny with the "Trout Tamer" name, but I was just wanting to name it something...the "Reel Grips" is what I call the reel seat/grip combo. 

I am mixing my own resins now to make my foam handles...not so bad and is part of the future in rod building with cork getting so high.

Jerry/Jim...didn't even flash on the UT color scheme...haha...I could have embellished it some more! I should come out with theme rods for schools..hmmmmm...do you think there would be any market for a Maroon A&M Reel Grip??


----------



## Fishtoys (Jul 4, 2007)

*Nothing Right*

All I have to say is: There just nothing right about that reel.....But I love the work dude, front page again Terry. Still though nothing right....


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

Fishtoys said:


> All I have to say is: There just nothing right about that reel.....But I love the work dude, front page again Terry. Still though nothing right....


Of course it aint right Bro...cause its left!


----------



## wingshooter (Feb 4, 2008)

Terry

I have to hand it to you that is one nice set up but if I had one of your rod/reel combs there is no way I could actually use it. I know they could take the abuse but being that nice there is no way I could take it out of the glass case I would keep it in. Keep up the good work.


----------



## 210rob (Aug 8, 2008)

love the reel seat and grip nice the way you made look like one. you need to post the first trout.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

At least this one has guides on it...lol


----------



## Copperminer (Apr 12, 2009)

Ive looked at it at the shop, but have keep coming back and checking it out.
Very cool...


----------

